# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Long lanh LG Viewty Smart bản trắng

## thangemxuananh

Di động toàn trắng nhìn khá xinh xắn.


LG GC900 theo đường xách tay ở quê ta giá cỡ 10 triệu đồng.


Mobile hỗ trợ thấu kính Schneider-KREUZNACH và âm thanh Dolby Mobile Dolby.


Camera 8 chấm có nhiều tính năng ảnh ọt rất ư hoành tráng.


“Vòng eo” có mỗi 12,4 mm sẽ khiến nhiều teen “phê lên phê xuống” cho xem.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Khe cắm thẻ nhớ microSD tối đa 16GB nằm phía góc trên cùng bên trái.


Nút quay lại (Back) nằm gọn phía dưới.


Phía trên màn hình có camera phụ hỗ trợ cuộc gọi 3G.


Viewty Smart thời trang chẳng kém trong suốt GD900 đâu nhá!


Đôi dế có các chi tiết phần cứng và phầm mềm đều khá giống nhau
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Cho đến nay, “người đẹp” Viewty vẫn nằm trong diện những phiên bản smartphone thành công nhất thuộc gia đình LG với gần 7 triệu chú dế đã kịp tẩu tán kể từ ngày ra mắt. Trên cơ sở thành tích ấn tượng đó, Viewty thế hệ thứ 2, còn được gọi thân mật dưới cái tên LG Viewty Smart (GC900) tiếp tục giữ vững màn hình cảm ứng rộng 3 inch nhưng độ phân giải đạt tới tầm cao mới, chơi WVGA 480 x 800 pixel hẳn hoi.

Hơn nữa, LG GC900 nhiệt tình nâng cấp các tính năng đa phương tiện bằng việc bổ sung siêu camera 8 chấm ống kính Schneider-Kreuznach, đèn flash LED cùng một loạt công cụ đáng nể như chống rung, nhận dạng nhiều khuôn mặt, nụ cười, ổn định hình ảnh cũng như khả năng quay video D1, đánh dấu trí địa lý và tăng chỉnh ISO “full” 1600. Nhiều chế độ chụp hình chuyên nghiệp cũng được ứng dụng gồm Touch Shot, Art Shot, Beauty Shot, Panorama Shot và Continuous Shot.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

Giao diện người dùng S-Class 3D mượt mà.


Tính năng cảm ứng đa điểm dùng thật mát tay.


LG GC900 “cho qua” định dạng video DivX và XviD để xem phim.


Cảm biến tự động xoay màn hình theo chiều sử dụng.


Giao diện chụp hình nhìn rất hấp dẫn.

----------


## Diemasp1

:wub: kết em này quá! bao g về Vn với mức giá <7tr thì mua.hà hà

----------


## phungnham92

Điểm mạnh
- Camera 8 Megapixel, tự động lấy nét, đèn flash, hiệu chỉnh ISO.
- Trình duyệt web tích hợp con trỏ chuột.
- Màn hình cảm ứng đa điểm, độ phân giải cao.
- Công nghệ Dolby Mobile cho chất lượng âm nhạc tốt hơn.
- Nhiều tiện ích của Google

Điểm yếu
- Bàn phím cảm ứng khó thao tác.
- Đèn flash thường chưa hỗ trợ sáng tốt cho chụp ảnh trong điều kiện thiếu sáng.
- Trình duyệt web không tích hợp flash player.
- Không tích hợp hệ thống định vị toàn cầu GPS.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

_Phía trên màn hình là ngõ ra loa, cảm quang để điều chỉnh độ sáng của màn hình và camera dành cho các cuộc gọi qua video_


_Ở 2 đầu cạnh phải của máy là phím chụp ảnh và điều khiển âm lượng_


_Phím chụp ảnh_

----------


## phanloi711

công nghệ để nghe nhạc của em này là công nghệ gì vậy bạn? em này màu trắng mà sao lại có màu đen ở đây vậy bạn?

----------


## lamtuenhi

bác trangvo nhầm hàng rùi, con bạn giới thiệu là GD900, còn ở đây chúng ta đang bàn về GC900. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## danlongthanh

> :wub: kết em này quá! bao g về Vn với mức giá <7tr thì mua.hà hà


có một số cửa hàng cũng bán với giá 6tr5 đấy! ko bít có tin cậy được hok?

----------


## saudom

mình thấy như thế là quá hoàn hảo rồi đấy

----------


## manhhuong

em này chưa có hàng chính hãng à?

----------


## quan4747

*[replacer_img]*​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
em này có mặt ở việt nam lâu rùi mà bạn, giá em này cũng mềm thôi tầm 5.900.000 VNĐ

----------


## mrkhanh789

có thì có lâu rùi nhưng ko phải là hàng được phân phối chính hãng mà là hàng xách tay. mua hàng này nếu không tinh thì dễ đụng phải hàng dựng lắm!

----------


## Tuanvuong

thế thôi à, tớ lại tưởng em này giá đắt lắm

----------


## nqtmht

em này trông như điện thoại quý tộc mà giá cũng chỉ tầm 5,5tr-8tr thôi, quá rẻ

----------

